# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  BIODERMA ABCderm H2O płyn micelarny do oczyszczania skóry niemowląt i dzieci

## Nie zarejestrowany

cena: ok. 68,00 zł

Płyn micelarny ABCDerm H2O, stworzony z myślą o delikatnej skórze niemowląt i małych dzieci łagodnie oczyszcza pupę, fałdy skóry, twarz oraz dłonie.

----------

